# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπροσωποποιηση??

## arabella

Καλησπερα,το δικο μου πριβλημα νομιζω ονομαζεται αποπροσωποποιηση η οποια ειναι ασταματητη εδω και 5 μηνες περιπου.ολα ξεκινησαν απο ενα χωρισμο οπου περασα μια περιοδο καταθλιψης με κρισεις πανικου.
Ολα εχουν αρχισει να μοιαζουν τοσο ψευτικα οι γονεις μου μου φαινονται ξενοι,οι φιλοι μου το ιδιο.το σπιτι μου δεν φαινεται να ειναι οικειο,αναρωτιεμε για τα παντα ακομα και τα πιο απλα πραγματα οπως γιατι μιλαμε γιατι υπαρχουμε γενικα και αλλα τετοια κουλα.εχω φοβιες με τον θανατο τοσο τον δικο μου οσο και των οικειων μου.απο συναισθηματα δε μπορω να νιωσω τιποτα,μονο ενα κενο λειτουργω τελειως μηχανικα.εχω ξεκινησει γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια κ ο ψυχολογος μου λεει πως δεν ειναι σοβαρο παρολο που εγω επιμενω οτι τρελενομαι.μου ειπε οτι θα κανει τον κυκλο του και θα φυγει μολις αντιμετωπισουμε την αιτια που το προκαλεσε.
Εσεις,εχετε παρομοιες εμπειριες με αποπροσωποποιηση νομιζω θαε βοηθουσε να μιλησω με καποιον που αντιμετωπιζει το ιδιο προβλημα..πραγματικα με ζοριζει τοσο πολυ δε ξερω τι να κανω.,..

----------


## arabella

Κανεις με το ιδιο θεμα??

----------


## Constantly curious

arabella :) δες εδω http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...ight=dpisajoke

----------


## arabella

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση..ευχομαι να εισαι καλυτερα..εγω παρολο που προσπαθω πολυ δε βλεπω καμια διαφορα,αντιθετα παω απ το κακο στο χειροτερο..

----------


## anxious4ever

γεια σου..καλα τα λεει η ψυχολογος σου.εχω κ γω παρομοιο θεμα..μολις ξεαγχωθεις θα περασει...εχεις ακομα στρες μεσα σου..κ γω υποφερω απο αυτο κ οταν κανω στρες κανω το ιδιο με σενα..
μην ανησυχεις δεν οδηγει στην τρελλα..απλα ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικο..κ σε κανει να φοβασαι..ομως επειδη το παθαινω καθε φορα που συμβαινει κατι..πλεον..ξερω τι ειναι, αν κ καθε φορα το φοβαμαι παλι..ομως οταν περασει μεγαλο διαστημα το ξεπερναω..με θεραπεια που κανω.
το χω περασει κ χωρις θεραπεια κ κρατησε περιπου 6 μηνες..κανε υπομονη, θα περασει σιγουρα!

----------


## arabella

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ..πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα..οτι κ αν κανω πια δε με γεμιζει..ολα φαινονταο πολυ μακρυνα και πολυ ανουσια..δε μπορω να περασω πουθενα καλα αφου το μυαλο μου ειναι συνεχεια κολλημενο εκει.οι φιλοι μου μοιαζουν ξενοι και παραξενοι οποτε δε μπορω να νιωσω ανετα μαζθ τους..το ιδιο και με τουσ γονεις μου..ειναι τοσο φρικτο.ο ψυζολογος μου ειπε να δωσουμε λιγο χρονο μηπως φυγει μονο του αλκιως να δοκιμασουμε καποιο ηπθο αγχολυτικο...ομως φοβαμαι..φοβαμαι υι δε θα μπορω να ζησω χωρις αυτα..νιωθω πολυ χαμενη...

----------


## vaggos

Καλημερα.Την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα,δεν ξερω πως τυχαια,στο ιντερνετ ανακαλυψα αυτην την αποπροσωποποιηση και βρηκα τελικα αυτο που με απασχολουσε χρονια!!(Γιαυτο οσο ξερεις περισσοτερα,τοσο καλυτερα πηγαινεις μπροστα και παλευεις,με την γνωση)Οταν ημουν μικρος(δημοτικο)επαθα το ιδιο 3 φορες ισως 2.Ηταν εμπειρια ζωης που σου μενει χαραγμενη γιαυτο και το εχω μεσα μου ακομη φυσικα(ειμαι 24).Την πρωτη μου αποπροσωποποιηση την επαθα σε ενα παιδικο παρτυ,λογο αγχους-φοβου και τελικα μαλλον το παθαινα και παλιοτερα αλλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο χωρις να το καταλαβαινω.Σε εκεινο το παρτυ καποια στιγμη ενιωσα αορατος.Το κλασσικο ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΩ.Οι φωνες των παιδιων τις ακουγα σαν να ειναι απο πολυ μακρια.Τα χερια μου,τα ποδια μου,σαν να ειμαι ρομποτ,ακριβως οπως γραφουν τα συμπτωματα.Κρατησε καποια δευτερολεπτα,δεν θυμαμαι ποσο,αυτο μου ξαναεγινε την ιδια ή την επομενη χρονια σχεδον το ιδιο.Θυμαμαι για να το ΄΄διωξω΄΄ ελεγα μεσα μου εισαι εδω,αναπνεεις,εχεις την οικογενεια σου,πατας στο εδαφος,δεν ειναι τιποτα ψευτικο.Μεσα στα χρονια καταλαβαινα τον εαυτο μου καλυτερα,και ο ορος αποπροσωποποιηση πλεον που μπορω να το λεω ετσι για μενα ειναι ενα τιποτα και ενα κατι.Μπορει ο καθε ενας απο εμας να βρεθει σε καποιο ειδος αποπροσωποποιησης.Εγω το εχω προσπαθησει,και οταν εμπαινα, και ΄΄ξεφευγα΄΄ .ξεφευγε το μυαλο μου το εκοβα.Και πως εμπαινα σε αυτην την κατασταση??Καθομουν σε μια καρεκλα και εκλεινα τα ματια μου και ελεγα,δεν υπαρχει τιποτα,ουτε εγω ,ουτε ο πλανητης ουτε τιποτα.Και αμα το σκεφτεις στην ψυχρα ακομα κανενας δεν εχει βρει γιατι ειμαστε εδω στην γη.ο πλανητης,το απειρο συμπαν,κατι που τελικα υπαρχει ή ειναι ολα ενα παραμυθι?Οι σκεψεις μας,ενα κενο.Ολα ειναι ενα τιποτα.Αυτο εκανα και πολλες φορες ερχομαι σε στιγμες αποπροσωποποιησης.Χανεσαι μεσα σε αυτην την σκεψη που στο τελος αυτη σε οδηγει στο απολυτο κενο και στην ουσια ακυρωνει και αυτην την σκεψη που εκανες πριν λιγο,δεν υπαρχεις πλεον..Και οσο το πιστευεις,τοσο θα το νιωθεις.Το μυαλο σου το περιμενει αυτο,να το ακυρωνεις,οτι ζει σε ενα ψεμμα.Αυτο πιστευω μπορουν να το πετυχουν ΄΄πιο ευκολα ΄΄ανθρωποι που μιλανε πολυ με τον εαυτο τους και ατομο που το μυαλο τους ηδη τους κανει σχετικα οτι θελει (οπως εμενα).Αυτα ειχα να πω για την εμπειρια μου.

----------


## vaggos

Εγω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να βρεθει καποιος να σε ταρακουνησει.Να σου δειξει οτι υπαρχεις, οτι εισαι ζωντανη και εκτος απο αυτο να ζητησει απο σενα να του δωσεις συναισθηματα,και αυτος να δωσει σε σενα.Απλα το μυαλο σου πρεπει να ξεφυγει,πρεπει να νιωσει ζωντανο.Κανε πραγματα για να το ΄΄ξυπνησεις΄΄,οχι σκεψεις αν υπαρχουμε ή αν μιλαμε ή γραφουμε στον υπολογιστη,αυτο το εκαναν και το κανουν αλλοι για σενα.Αμα μπεις σε αυτο το τρυπακι,την απαντηση δεν θα την βρεις,ακομα κανενα βιβλιο δεν γραφει με σιγουρια γιατι υπαρχουμε σε αυτον τον κοσμο,και την γινεται με το συμπαν και αμα ειναι ολα αυτα μια αληθεια..Απλα μπορεις να λες οτι υπαρχουμε για να αγαπαμε,να προσφερουμε αγαπη και να κανουμε καλες πραξεις.Αυτος να ειναι ο σκοπος μας.Να ζουμε και να να πεθανουμε με αυτον τον σκοπο.Αυτη ειναι η απαντηση,προχωρα μπροστα τωρα.

----------


## arabella

Καλησπερα βαγγο.μπορει να ειναι ετσι οπως το κες..ομως πραγματικα δεν εχω νιωσει ποτε πιο ασχημα και παραξενα.ειμσι κ εγω 24 και ψυχολογος μου προτεινε αγχολυτικα γισ να φυγει.ομως δε θελω να βαλω τον εαυτο μου σε αυτη την διαδικασια γιατι ξερω ατομα που τους εφυγε μονο του.καποιες φορες ομως απελπιζοκαι δ3ν αντεχω αλλο αυτη τη κατασταση μια μονιμη ζαλαδα ολα σαν ονειρο και τπτ να μη μοιαζει αληθινο.κ εκει νιωθω οτι θα λυποθιμησω οτι παει τρεθηκα δε νιωθω φυσιολογικη πια ψαχνω συνεχεια να βρω τον παλιο καλο εαυτο μπου γελαγα κ περνουσα καλα και τωρα δεν εχω πια καθολου αυθορμητισμο σαν ενα αψυχο ρομποτ συνεχεια ειμαι αλλου.δεν ξερω πια πως να το χειριστω..εσυ εισαι καλυτερα τωρα?

----------

